# Lazar Angelov physique (more aesthetic than zyzz)



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

most aesthetic physique I think I've ever seen, he says he's natty


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

Amazin physique but somethin screams douchenugget


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

What professional doesn't say they're natty!


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

He has the body of a greek god...

And the beard of a prison shower rapist...


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

I'd take that physique


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Is he natty? :tongue:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

awesome physique, made bad by airbrushing on the last pic


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

aesthetic as fcuk


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Does aesthetic mean skinny legs?


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Does aesthetic mean skinny legs?


must say there is a serious lack of his leg pics on the net


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Physique awesome.

Beard rapey!!


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

He has legs :whistling:


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Not

As

Aesthetic

As

Zyzz

Though.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

My 1 year target that Physique definatly


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> He has legs :whistling:


not great though are they?


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

superdazzler said:


> I'd take that physique


From behind?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

superdazzler said:


> not great though are they?


they are in proportion to the rest of him


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> they are in proportion to the rest of him


dont agree, my legs are about on par with his but im nowhere near him top half


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Bashy said:


> From behind?


(no ****) :tongue:


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

what exactly does aesthetic mean??


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

baggsy said:


> what exactly does aesthetic mean??


Sexy.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> He has legs :whistling:


Where????


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

His legs are crap compared to his top half!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Your right he's got legs , he uses them to walk to the curl rack


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Been a fan of his since he done that workout out bid with 50cent. Hmmm unsure about being natural.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

He`s legs could use abit more size and definition other then that he looks amazing.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

geeby112 said:


> Been a fan of his since he done that workout out bid with 50cent. *Hmmm unsure about being natural*.


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> He has legs :whistling:


this picture proves my theory... looking good in photoshoots and dialing it in for standing on stage is a total different ball game altogether....

nice physique but as u see everyone has faults....


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Bert Stare said:


> most aesthetic physique I think I've ever seen, he says he's natty


Def not natural, just look at the size of his shoulders in 1st pic.. No way.



superdazzler said:


> not great though are they?


Legs are very well proportionate and not overly muscular.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

baggsy said:


> what exactly does aesthetic mean??


drug they use before surgery. so they can operate on you and stuff and you dont feel it


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Don't be stupid you're just jelly.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

not had jelly for ages, would love some now and a nice bit of fruit


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> not had jelly for ages, would love some now and a nice bit of fruit


OMG strawberry jelly donuts :drool:


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Beards are hot.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

cub said:


> Beards are hot.


I'll give you Flinty's number if you like...

:lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> not had jelly for ages, would love some now and a nice bit of fruit


Apple crumble for me, with custard obviously


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Milky said:


> Apple crumble for me, with custard obviously


ill take that


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Same preportions as Arnie but smaller


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Fat said:


>


thats not me. I dont have a tattoo


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Milky said:


> I'll give you Flinty's number if you like...
> 
> :lol:


Deal :thumb:

I wonder what happened to the the beard competition out of flinty, Rob and some others. Who won?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Milky said:


> Apple crumble for me, with custard obviously


Or some nice strawberry cheesecake with custard on top


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

cub said:


> Deal :thumb:
> 
> I wonder what happened to the the beard competition out of flinty, Rob and some others. Who won?


Rob...


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

So let me guess. He's not natty like peanut butter is he? Has he been riding the Tour de France?

Either way. Aesthetic as f**k!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

superdazzler said:


> I'd take that physique


That physique can take mexx


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I think he looks great.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

hackskii said:


> I think he looks great.


Course he does hacks, thats not the point though is it!" anyone who submits pics on ukm, must be subjected to derision and insults by all those present" its the rules man,please keep up!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

essexboy said:


> Course he does hacks, thats not the point though is it!" anyone who submits pics on ukm, must be subjected to derision and insults by all those present" its the rules man,please keep up!


lol omg


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

essexboy said:


> Course he does hacks, thats not the point though is it!" anyone who submits pics on ukm, must be subjected to derision and insults by all those present" its the rules man,please keep up!


its how we all make ourselves feel better about our own sh1t physique


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> its how we all make ourselves feel better about our own sh1t physique


Mate god of aesthetics can't be replaced anyway.


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

I thought it was only the idiotic, delusional young kids of bodybuilding.com's Misc section that believed people like this are natural...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

essexboy said:


> Course he does hacks, thats not the point though is it!" anyone who submits pics on ukm, must be subjected to derision and insults by all those present" its the rules man,please keep up!


Oh, my bad.

He looks ****ing Great. :lol:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

fats new w**k material zyzz to the back of the draw :lol:


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

In the last pic he looks like one of those plastic action man dolls, he needs to lay off his 'ceps and pack and focus on his noodles ....... I mean legs. ( Typed like a true jealous guy lol)


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

not as aesthtic as zyzz brah


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

stone14 said:


> fats new w**k material zyzz to the back of the draw :lol:


Zyzz will never be replaced in Fats heart or w4nk bank :lol:


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

lol at how people are aware they are jealous. I love how someone can have an amazing physique and still have very good legs but get slated as his good legs are not as great as the rest of him. Im glad i have a sh1t upper body so less people notice my incredibly sh1t lower body.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

-AC- said:


> lol at how people are aware they are jealous. I love how someone can have an amazing physique and still have very good legs but get slated as his good legs are not as great as the rest of him. Im glad i have a sh1t upper body so less people notice my incredibly sh1t lower body.


It is not funny, it is the nature of man to point out flaws, not the nature of man to point out his own flaws. :lol:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

iv noticed a lass on my fb 'liked' a zyzz fan club profile on facebook


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

i follow lazar on fb, he is a total boss! pure aesthetic sick cvnt looks awesome in a suit as well (no ****)


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

gettingLEAN said:


> i follow lazar on fb, he is a total boss! pure aesthetic sick cvnt looks awesome in a suit as well (no ****)


Well I'm friends with zyzz over ouija board so svck it :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

MutantX said:


> Well I'm friends with zyzz over ouija board so svck it :lol:


aesthetic as fcuk brah


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> aesthetic as fcuk brah
> 
> View attachment 83231


0% BF brah.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> aesthetic as fcuk brah
> 
> View attachment 83231


fcuk you


----------



## ticmike (Oct 31, 2010)

Not read all 5 pages but a decent interview with Lazar here http://www.cutandjacked.com/CutAndJacked-Interview-Lazar-Angelov


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

ticmike said:


> Not read all 5 pages but a decent interview with Lazar here http://www.cutandjacked.com/CutAndJacked-Interview-Lazar-Angelov


Knew he was natural ha


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

that zyzz was a total prat but i think he looked way better than this bloke


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks like George micheals lost his boy toy,


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

strong bumps going on here


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Seen a video of this guy before showing his quads, extreme definition / good size on the video i watched. Think you have to remember hes sooo cut and large on top, just makes the illusion that his legs are small when they're not.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2012)

I'd take that physique. And his first name too lazerrrrrrrrrrrrr. Better nah asshshththdjjscndndjned or what ever the f*ck that zyzz bloke was called


----------



## danp1uk (May 17, 2011)

GH?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

The guy is in sick shape


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

some lads need to realise that putting "no ****" after something does not mean it is actually not a gay thing to say lol

looks better in the photos than that video, not a physique i aspire to but a very good one nonetheless, dont think I could get that lean in a month of sundays!


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

MutantX said:


> 0% BF brah.


Obviously low carb diet


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Natty my poo pipe, look at those ****ing arms!


----------



## A.J. (Sep 14, 2010)

Lazar Is aesthetically superior to zyzz I reckon but only just. Zyzz just had those god like traps lol. I'd kill for zyzz traps ... And lazars beard!!

But tbf zyzz had more potential. he would have easily been the pinnacle of aesthetics if he ever reached his peak.


----------

